# Looking for a tattoo design



## Beorn (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey all,

My teacher, who is obsessed with Tolkien, but refuses to join TTF, is looking for a design for a tattoo. He is looking to get a JRRT insignia. Can anyone find a large copy of it (larger than 300px on the smallest side). He's planning on getting it between the index finger and thumb on his right hand....It will be at most 1/2" tall. Can anyone come up with a design? I suggested Gandalf's G 

- Mike


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 12, 2003)

How about the TTf symbol? YAAAAY!! 
Haha now that would be effective advertisement..

Hm, but yeah the rune 'g' would be swell. Or maybe the tengwa that your friend's name starts with? 
Does your 'friend's' name start with an 'M', *M*ike??


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 12, 2003)

why not just get the JRRT symbol?....its on the inside of most of the LOTR books


----------



## Talierin (Dec 12, 2003)

How bout this? I have a copy scanned at 300dpi


----------



## Walter (Dec 12, 2003)

Tal, he might get sued by the Tolkien Estate, if he doesn't ask permission to use it as a tattoo... 

...and maybe have to cut off the hand...


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 13, 2003)

> Tal, he might get sued by the Tolkien Estate, if he doesn't ask permission to use it as a tattoo...



Hmmm, as a punishment for stealing or to get rid of the tattoo? Anyway, that'd be even cooler since he could call himself Maedhros and say that:

"I lived to wield my sword with left hand more deadly than my right had been." 

Or maybe his pen... However, the tree of Elendil?

Måns


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 15, 2003)

i like tal's idea......but that was until i read Walters post  


> ...and maybe have to cut off the hand...


----------

